# Komplette festplatte auf eine externe festplatte sichern



## Lars100 (26. Februar 2012)

Guten abend 
Ich würde gerne meine komplette festlatte auf eine externe Festplatte sichern. So das ich nach einem Virenbefall im Notfall einfach die sicherung aufspielen kann. 
Ich hab wohl schon programme gefunden um festplatten images zu machen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob diese images wirklich das richtige ist um ein system wieder aufzuspielen. Und welches Programm empfiehlt ihr? Es sollte kostenlos sein wen möglich. 
Ich hoff ich bin im richtigen unterforum. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Dimkkka (26. Februar 2012)

Ich würde ganz einfach die Festplatte ausbauen am Rechner anschließen und Clonen.  Vielleicht geht es auch per USB aber darüber weis ich jetzt nicht viel. Spezielle Programme dafür, z.B. Norton Ghost ect. Viel Erfolg


----------



## derP4computer (26. Februar 2012)

Ich selber nutze das hier:  "Acronis True Image WD Edition" Link


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2012)

Versuche es mal mit CloneZilla.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mattinator (26. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle das hier: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Das Produkt. Habe die Home-Version seit einigen Jahren in Benutzung und bereits erfolgreich Restores gemacht. Würde aber auf jeden Fall USB 3.0 oder eSATA dafür empfehlen.


----------



## NCphalon (26. Februar 2012)

Oder du nimmst so en S-ATA Dock von Sharkoon mit 2 Slots, da steckste grad beide Platten rein un klonst.


----------



## Lars100 (27. Februar 2012)

Schonmal vielen dank für die antworten ich werde mir heut Abrnd mal die Programme anschauen


----------



## Lars100 (28. Februar 2012)

ich hab mich jetzt für das Tool von mattinator entschieden. Es spricht mir persöhnlich am meisten zu. ich bedanke mich nochmal für die guten Antworten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7466-mattinator.html


----------



## intherepublic (1. März 2012)

ich kann nur acronis truimage glaube ich hesit es empfehlen. es ist reich mit tools ausgestattet. 
ua. Sichern, Löschen...

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------

